
FAA to ground Boeing 737 MAX -8 and -9 - kenneth
https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/boeing-737-max-8-ethiopia-airlines-crash/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931)

